# Barátnőmmel szeretnék Canadába menni



## Medve Attila (2013 Október 10)

Sziasztok!  Én egy 21 éves fiú vagyok szüleimmel élek jelenleg miskolc mellett arnóton. Azonban szeretnék a barátnőmmel együt valameny úton módon Canadába jutni, illetve (ez nagyon előrehaladottan hangzik) , de ha lenne rá mód esetleg ott is maradni , nem csak hónapokra. Esetleg valaki tud mondani valami bíztatót? Vagy segítő dolgot? Üdv!


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Október 11)

Van pénzetek rá hogy menjetek? Nézz körül a bevándorlás topicban rengeteg dolgot írnak.


----------



## Medve Attila (2013 Október 11)

Ömm igen elnézést, hogy ilyen röviden írtam végülis úgy gondoltam, mivel én most végeztem a sulival hogy itthon valamilyen munkából kicsit megszedem magam, hogy elég legyen aztán mennénk csak. Szóval lényegében ez egy hosszabbtávú terv csak gondoltam megkérdem mostanság mi a helyzet  Köszönöm Szépen!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Október 11)

Szia!

Miert pont Kanada?
Angliaba sokkal olcsobban es egyszerubben juttok ki, ha csak a nyelv miatt jonnel.


----------



## Medve Attila (2013 Október 11)

Még nem tudom hogy lesz egyébként.Nem csak a nyelv miatt mennék egyébként oda már esetleg ha egyszer lenne rá mód letelepednék. Előtte még tervben van egy írország mert ott van kint haverom, szóval ott lenne munka is plusz a nyelvez is megtanulnám ott remélhetőleg jól, aztán mennék kanadába.


----------

